# my 10 yr old grandson



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

here is a picture of 2 of the 10 catfish my grandson caught while we were brim fishing, we also had about 40 bull brim, here he is also after we got home. He loves to fish like his paw paw


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*forgot one picture*

fish hard, sleep hard, grand son with favorite dog, (happy buddy)


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

looks like those bream wore that pore boy out some of the best sleep you will ever get is when you just come off a boat after a great day of fishing


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

good stuff....


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

what a nice boy, a little fisher man. he will become a good fisherman.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

he lives for it like me, my dad took me everyweek since i was 5


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*heres brim we caught with those catfish*


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

That is a wonderful looking grandson there. I have a 5 yr old grand daughter who loves to fish with me. She falls asleep on the way home from fishing. Thank you so very much for the wonderful pictures.


----------

